# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Quel(s) antivirus trouvez vous efficace ?

## cchatelain

Ce sondage, r-actualis vous permettra d'indiquer avec prcision quel(s) anti-virus vous trouvez efficace(s) et conseillez. Vous pouvez voter pour plusieurs produits et je vous invite  commenter vos choix, et en particulier, dire quels sont les points forts que vous avez remarqu sur tel ou tel produit.

Pour rappel, quelques bons conseils.




> Si vous n'avez pas d'anti virus tlchargez AVG Free dition :
> http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_dwnl_fr...?id=form&usr=5
> 
> Ou utilisez un antivirus gratuit en ligne :
> http://www.secuser.com/antivirus/
> http://www.kaspersky.com/remoteviruschk.html
> http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/activescan.asp?
> http://housecall.antivirus.com/
> 
> ...

----------


## gorgonite

perso, je vois deux cas :

  + un antivirus sur un serveur unix qui doit vrifier que les utilisateurs windowsiens sont protgs : ClamAV

  + un antivirus sur une machine windows : Bitdefender
je n'ai pas parl de clamwin que je trouve trop gourmand et trop lent...


ps: pour moi, un logiciel payant est inacceptable... sauf s'il est donn avec la machine  :;):

----------


## Katyucha

Aucun antivirus, je n'utilise pas de PC windows.

----------


## Nip

Usage perso:
-AVG gratuit: tres discret, tres peu gourmand en ressources, simple d'utilisation - jamais eu de souci ni infection en plus d'un an d'utilisation
-Avast: (Change a la suite de quelques tests vus sur le net): plus complet mais plus lourd que AVG - pas de souci ni infection depuis plus d'un an. Quelques alertes d'infections

Usage Pro:
-AVG pro: le moins cher, administration a distance simple et support correct
-Kaspersky: tres discret en sur machine cliente
-Norton: tres mauvaise experience; extremement invasif, gourmand en ressources, bugs a repetition, bref fidele a sa reputation  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Comme je l'ai dj dit, Avast Free en perso et Avast Pro en ... pro  ::lol::  

Je me permet juste un petit coup de gueule...

Y en a marre de voir les PC neufs livrs avec Norton Scurity System, gratuit pour un temps. 

Ca embrouille et beaucoup de gens pensent qu'il est gratuit.

Je passe mon temps  le virer. 

De mme, les services par dfauts de Win XP (je sais pas pour Vista) avec entre autre le catastrophique "Centre de Scurit" et son lot d'alertes inutiles !

Voila, c'tai mon coup de gueule de la journe (je dit pas de la semaine on est que mardi !  ::twisted::  )

----------


## Rei Angelus

> Y en a marre de voir les PC neufs livrs avec Norton Scurity System, gratuit pour un temps.
> 
> Ca embrouille et beaucoup de gens pensent qu'il est gratuit.
> 
> Je passe mon temps  le virer.


+1000

En plus, il consomme un max de ressources : une vraie catastrophe.

Sinon, j'ai abandonn AVG Free pour Avast Free suite  diffrentes lectures sur le web. Franchement je n'ai aucun regret  part l'interface de merde genre lecteur mp3 pour les scans.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Y en a marre de voir les PC neufs livrs avec Norton Scurity System, gratuit pour un temps. 
> 
> Ca embrouille et beaucoup de gens pensent qu'il est gratuit.


J'adhre tout autant.

En usage Perso je suis dfinitivement satisfait d'Avast (et pis cette petite voix .. euh je m'egare)

Sinon niveau pro : 
PC-Cillin 
Kaspersky (qui malgr sa lourdeur reste une reference pour moi)
Bitdefender . 
Tout depends, en fait ,des besoins de l'utilisateur et de ses capacits  ::mouarf::  

au niveau deconfiture j'en ai eu ma dose de MCAfee et Norton(AV ou suite..)

[edit] je voulais aussi relever l utilisation reguliere du fameux housecall de TrendMicro a partir du site antivirus.com chez des clients infects.[/EDIT]

----------


## Vow

*cchatelain* Dommage que tu aies oubli BitDefender. D'ailleurs je trouve que a arrive trop souvent de l'oublier  ::?:  

Personnellement j'hsite entre BitDefender et Kaspersky. Les deux ont des inconvnients, mais je pense qu'au niveau protection, ce sont les meilleurs.

----------


## KHELOUIATI

J'utilise AVG depuis sa cration, mais cela fais presque 03 mois j'ai trouv chez un client a moi un virus sur ma cl USB "je vous raconte pas , la crdibilit que j'ai eu, surtout pour une entreprise qui est dans la scurit informatique", mon client utilisait AVAST Free.

Depuis j'utilise AVG et AVAST en mme temps, coupl a un firewall COMMODO.

J'ai eu beaucoups de surprises:
Y a des virus qu'avast trouve et non AVG, et rciproquement.

Au sujet de Norton, je l'utilisait a la fin des annes 80, sur MS-DOS, mon avis, c'est que norton na pas russi son passage sur la plateforme windows.

Cordialement

----------


## Vow

> Au sujet de Norton, je l'utilisait a la fin des annes 80, sur MS-DOS, mon avis, c'est que norton na pas russi son passage sur la plateforme windows.


Non a allait jusqu' la grosse augmentation du nombre de virus, il y a environ 6 ans je dirais.

----------


## davidc

Bonjour j utilise Viguard le fameux antivirus sans mises a jour bon mais il faut savoir ou l on va et surtout l installer sur un systeme vierge de tout virus de plus j utilise l antivirus antivir sur un autre pc je n ai jamais eu de virus avec celui ci bon antivirus en plus gratuit

----------


## Jannus

McAffe, McAffe, McAffe et McAffe  :;): 

J'utilise McAffe (presque*) depuis que j'ai un AV, cd depuis 1989-1990.
D'abord la version "bote", puis la version Web depuis que j'ai une connexion Internet soit depuis 1996.
Et sans avoir jamais rencontr de problmes.

Je l'utilise trs souvent pour "nettoyer" les PC de mes clients (aprs montage en rseau) et il me trouve trs souvent des virus sur des PC quips d'autres AV (principalement Norton, AVG, Avast et BitDefender)
Le contraire ne s'est jamais produit.

Par contre, j'utilise la version US, la version franaise ayant assez rgulirement un leger retard de dveloppement. 
Mais le fichier des virus et le moteur d'analyse sont toujours  jour.

Si je devais choisir un autre AV, je prendrais Kaspersky qui me semble galement trs performant.

En version gratuite, j'utilise AntiVir depuis  6mois aprs avoir t du par AVG puis Avast.

(presque*) j'ai utilis Norton quelques semaines jusqu'a ce qu'il me bloque un PC pour un faux positif du  un pilote de clavier KeybFR sous DOS 3.20  ::mouarf::

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Bonjour  ::):  

Lorsque je travaille sous Windows XP, j'utilise la solution antivirale kaspersky. C'est un antivirus trs puissant, assez gourmand en mmoire mais il n'a plus rien  dmontr et il remplit sa fonction correctement du moins je l'espre. A ce jour, je n'ai pas rencontr de vilain virus sur ma machine. La scurit est lment important surtout de nos jours alors je crois qu'il ne faut pas hsiter  ouvrir son porte-monnaie.

++  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Sophos. Payant mais pas si cher que a.
Tldistribution et administration depuis un serveur.
Lger, efficace.

----------


## Sebbo

Perso j'utilise Bitdefender, j'ai jamais eu de problme d'infection pourtant je le mets  mon avis  rude preuve. Mais il a,  mon got, quelques dfauts :
- Il prend beaucoup de ressources sans que je sache vraiment pourquoi;
- Suivant la configuration, il redmarre l'ordi sans prvenir lors d'une mise  jour, du coup adieu les modifs que tu venais de coder...
- Lorsque je fais un scan de l'intgralit de mon ordi, je dois dsactiver la mise  jour automatique ou augmenter les dlais de vrification de mise  jour, car sinon il se met  jour et stoppe l'analyse en cours...

Bon ces quelques dfauts sont peut-tre une mauvaise une utilisation que j'en fais, je n'ai pas vraiment chercher  les rsoudre.

Sinon, j'ai t trs du de Norton il y a quelques annes du coup j'ai dcid d'en changer.

----------


## MoiPerso

Boujour a tous  ::D:  
Pour ma part, j'utilise Norton depuis plusieurs anne sans difficults.
Mme si les ressources systme sont mises a rude preuve.
Il est transparent (au niveau configuration) pour l'utilisateur.
J'ai essay Mac Afee, pas concluant. Configuration difficile.

----------


## SpaceFrog

J'tais Norton pendant de nombreuses annes, jusqu' ce que j'utilise des applis de plus en plus exigeantes et que je m'aperoive en effet que gourmandise tait un doux euphmisme pour le qualifier. Ajout  cel un second qualificatif de passoire et le tableau est dress...

Je suis alors pass AVG  qui tout en tant moins gourmand en ressources mais plus en espace disque m'a sembl un peu plus efficace.

Je suis pass aujourd'hui  AVAST version gratuite qui vit sa vie tranquilement sur mon pc sans me dranger ...

----------


## SaDiKe

Comme plusieurs, j'tais avec AVG Free, mais j'ai eu plusieurs problmes de mise  jour, alors j'ai chang pour Avast Free

Dans mon cas, je suis en 56k, alors pour moi le meilleur point d'Avast c'est que ses mises  jours se font trs rapidement. Je sais, c'est pas ce qui fait un bon anti-virus, mais pour moi c'est important, j'ai pas la chance de tlcharger des MO de MAJ!

----------


## Jean_Benoit

J'ai un PC avec Symantec Internet Security install en usine, j'en suis  la deuxime mise  jour, j'ai install Avast en attendant la deuxime mise  jour, il m'a trouv un virus rsident en mmoire au 1er scan.

Mon processeur est  1% en idle donc j'imagine que j'ai pas trop d'activits suspectes.

Le seul "virus" tenace c'est WampServer, alors lui il se lance  chaque reboot et il fait bien mouliner le disque dur, mme si Apache/MySQL sont arrts. Faut le killer dans task manager.

----------


## ner0lph

> Le seul "virus" tenace c'est WampServer, alors lui il se lance  chaque reboot et il fait bien mouliner le disque dur, mme si Apache/MySQL sont arrts. Faut le killer dans task manager.


Va voir sur leur forum ET leur FAQ, tu trouveras peut-tre des indices.


Sinon moi c'est Avast! mais aussi Clam sous Windows et rien sous Xubuntu (inutile pour le moment).
Mais en fait, depuis que je n'utilise plus Internet Explorer (au profit de Firefox), et que j'ai une *Box, mon Windows 98 SE est sain. En fait, j'ai mis un antivirus rcemment, au cas o. Je pense que je vais dsactiver Avast! (le service rsident) et installer ClamWin pour faire des analyses de temps en temps.

----------


## vodevil

Perso nod32 ...

----------


## jeromek

NOD32 the best  ::):

----------


## cortex024

Je trouve que ce sondage sans BitDefender dans les propositions va srieusement fausser les rsultats...

pas compris du tout pourquoi on ne l'a pas mis  :8O: , dans tous les comparatifs srieux il se retrouve dans les premires propositions.

pour ma part, j'utilise Kaspersky depuis quelques annes, mis  part la patience  avoir lors des scans complets, jamais eu de problmes  :;):

----------


## dtavan

NOD 32 parfait pour moi sous XP et Vista

----------


## Vow

J'ai modr quelques messages tout  l'heure. Je tiens juste  rappeler qu'on ne parle que des antivirus ici, pas des firewall ou autres outils de scurit.
Merci de votre comprhension  ::):

----------


## miky-mike

Pour un usage professionnel j'utilise Kaspersky, je le trouve trs bien fait , avec un protection accrue et surtout une dsinfection efficace !

Maintenant sur mon pc portable je prfre utilis avast qui est gratuit car je n'utilise pas ce pc tout le temps et donc je vais sur les sites de confiance, j'ai donc moins de chance d'avoir un virus ( j'ai pas dit que je n'en aurais jamais !) 

j'ai utilis beaucoup norton il y a une anne car on me l'avais "offert" ( un cadeau trs empoisonne je sais  ::roll::  ) mais il laisse pass beaucoup de chose, assez gourmand en ressource .....

Je pense vraiment que les ordinateur devrais etre livr SANS rien , tout juste avec le cd windows ( pas l'oem) , et on aurais plus de libert d'actions, de choix, de rsultat ....
C'est vrais que pour un novice, aller installer windows n'ai peut tre pas rassurant mais si il y pense il gagne au change ( et puis on ferais vivre les informaticien non lol ). 
Ce que je viens de dire c'est surtout valable pour les personnes qui ne  peuvent /veulent pas fouill dans leurs ordi et donc pour elles norton qui est dans les pc a je dirais bine 90% des ventes pense que c'est un bon antivirus  ce qui pour moi est injuste 

en dernier je dirais qu'il n'y a pas d'AV  meilleur, il faut juste prendre celui qui nous convient le mieux

----------


## panda31

Aprs avoir chass Kaspersky qui prenait toutes mes ressources en plus de windows, je suis pass sous AVAST PRO au taf et AVAST Perso  la maison, sous windows mais aussi sous linux ! En fait, sous Linux, j'ai la version PRO que l'on m'a offert pendant un an. Je n'ai qu'un mot  ajouter, je suis HEUREUX (E-R-E).

----------


## porchouneix

Apres avoir longtemps utlis Kaspersky, je suis pass a bitdefender il y a 2 ans :moins lourd  que KAV pour un peu moins efficace  (concernant la desinfection nottamment).
En plus Bitdefender etait moins cher que KAV (50 pour 3 ans contre le meme prix pour une anne chez KAV)

----------


## zafo

J'ai toujours utilis Norton et ma fois je n'ai jamais eu trop de problmes avec. J'ai aussi utilis un temps McAfee (achat d'un nouveau pc, il tait dispo dessuis pour 3 mois) et j'en suis aussi pas mal content. Plus simple, plus "binaire" (genre des alertes ok ou ko et pas d'autres questions),... toutefois il avait quand mme laiss pass un virus qui s'tait install (dans le dossier dmarrer sous le nom explorer.exe xD )

J'ai entendu de trs bonnes choses  propos d'Avast, mais je ne l'ai jamais utilis. D'aprs des tests il ne serait pas mal mais pas le plus puissant. Par contre un autre antivirus gratuit qui serait mme plus efficace qu'Avast serait celui d'AOL : Active Virus Shield (bas sur le moteur 6.0 de Kaspersky) : http://www.activevirusshield.com/antivirus/freeav/
Mais bon, je ne l'ai pas test personnellement non plus.

----------


## Haywire

Bonjour, moi j'utilise la version gratuite d'antivir. J'ai choisi celui l tout simplement parce qu'il apparait dans la liste des antivirus gratuits sur secuser.com.
Je n'ai jamais lu de comparatif sur les antivirus gratuits et j'ai toujours utilis celui-l donc je ne peux pas juger les autres.
Moi il me convient, il se met  jour automatiquement tous les jours ce qui est une bonne chose et je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il ralentisse mon pc.

De temps en temps il m'alerte de la dtection d'un virus, ce qui prouve qu'il fonctionne vraiment lol. Mais a reste trs rare.

A part a j'utilise des pc's depuis le 8088 (a commence  dater), je me connecte  internet depuis 1997 et je n'ai install un antivirus et un firewall qu' partir de fin 2000, lors de mon passage  l'adsl. Pourtant je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir eu un jour des problmes de virus ou autres. J'en ai certainement eu mes jamais quelque chose d'assez srieux ou dangereux pour que je m'en rende compte.
De toutes faons comme j'aime bien tester des choses et que je suis assez maniaque, je formatte souvent mon disque dur, donc mme si je tombais sur un truc assez srieux, tant que a ne touche pas au secteur de boot, je formatte et c'est rgl. 
C'est pourquoi je ne vois pas la ncessit d'un antivirus payant (dans mon cas videmment, je ne parle pas des entreprises).

----------


## Invit1

Bonjour,

Pour rpondre valablement, il faudrait que j'ai eu l'exprience de plusieurs produits pour ensuite les comparer.
De mme, tout dpend de l'utilisation que l'on fait d'internet :

1 - Sur Windows :
1.1 - On ouvre d'office tous les mails du fait sans prendre le soin de trier au pralale.
1.2 - On tlcharge tou ce qu'on peu (p2p, freeware  tout va

Dans ces cas, le risque est norme, voir invitable.

1.3 - comparer un mauvais antivirus/firewall trs bien parametr et mise a jour avec un autre mal paramtr non mise  jour.... pas sur de pourvoir tre objectif.

Quant  faire sa selection via les revues spcialises : pas sur non plus qu'elles soient vraiement objectives...

A mon avis si vous me le permttez :
Il aurrait fallu poser plusieurs questions telles que :

Quel(s) antivirus utilisez-vous ?
Que tlchargez-vous ?
...

Avec les abitude des uns et des autres, on peut peut-tre dire quel est le plus efficace.

Au travail, j'utilise NORTON INTERNET SECURITY
Chez moi j'utilise AVAST gratuit

Aucun des deux du fait de la discipline que j'impose et qui est respecte n'ont laiss de vilaine bbte que les postes.

Je n'ai donc pas vot puisque je n'ai pas de rfrence personnelle pour rpondre.


Bien cordialement
Couik

----------


## LeSmurf

1) Lors de mes rares connections sous Windows, j'utilise AVAST qui semble remplir son office. 

Je cherchais un antivirus gratuit et Avast semblait tre le meilleur d'entre eux, en 2004.

Je suis d'abord pass par une tape Antivir, mais j'ai eu des "infiltrations", c'est  dire des virus dtects alors qu'il tait dj trop tard  ::mrgreen::   Pourtant, toutes les maj taient ok. Peut-tre un problme de configuration du firewall.

Je suis ensuite pass  Avast qui me semblait plus fiable, bien que son efficacit ait t mise en dfaut  une reprise, en 2004.

2) je passe 95% de mon temps sous Linux. je ne ressent pas le besoin d'installer un antivirus, et je ne m'en proccupe pas.

3) au boulot : ca dpend des missions : j'ai vu passer Norton, McAfee... je n'ai jamais eu de problme dans ce contexte.

----------


## dg78

> kwasin a crit :
> Y en a marre de voir les PC neufs livrs avec Norton Scurity System, gratuit pour un temps.
> 
> Ca embrouille et beaucoup de gens pensent qu'il est gratuit.
> 
> Je passe mon temps  le virer.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord.

En plus d'tre dveloppeur, je revends un peu de matriel principalement des Fujitsu. Auparavant ceux ci taient livrs avec le F-Secure en version gratuite un an. C'tait impeccable, mais comme ceci devait tre trop bien (ou trop cher)  Fujitsu, donc pour une conomie de bouts de chandelle, le F-Secure a t remplac par le Norton en version gratuite 3 mois. De plus, la dure n'est pas clairement explique.

Quant on sait qu'il est pratiquement impossible de bien dsinstaller un Norton, il vaut mieux ne pas l'installer du tout.

Je n'ai eu que des soucis avec Norton, aucun souci avec F-Secure, idem avec Mc Afee que j'utilisais auparavant.

Juste pour l'anecdote, l'antivirus Securitoo de Wanadoo (maintenant Orange) est le F-Secure.

----------


## loufab

Trend, Fsecure, Panda, Norton et Bit Def...
Tout en ligne.

----------


## Kalishah

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour rpondre valablement, il faudrait que j'ai eu l'exprience de plusieurs produits pour ensuite les comparer.
> De mme, tout dpend de l'utilisation que l'on fait d'internet :
> 
> 1 - Sur Windows :
> 1.1 - On ouvre d'office tous les mails du fait sans prendre le soin de trier au pralale.
> 1.2 - On tlcharge tou ce qu'on peu (p2p, freeware  tout va
> 
> ...


Tout  fait d'accord. Des habitudes prudentes et responsables constituent dj une premire barrire.

Sinon pour ma part totale satisfaction  l'gard de BitDefender, sans prjuger de ce que valent les autres.

----------


## scualm

http://www.nanoscan.com/ est un nouveau service Panda de scan en ligne, fonctionne seulement sous Internet Explorer!

j'ai tester le QuickScan et FullScan, c'est bien rapide, et il a dtecter que mon antivirus est dsactiver alors il me conseille de l'activer ...voil un bon conseil ::lol:: 

nanmoins faut s'enregistrer pour radiquer une ventuelle infection, je trouve ca moche.

----------


## Loth

Personnellement, il y a deux niveaux :

1. Clamav sur le mailserver (fait un premier "nettoyage")

2. Sur mon Desktop Nod32 (super-efficace et peu gourmand en resources) et sur mon Laptop (qui est rarement connect au Net et sur lequel je ne surfe quasi jamais) AVG version gratuite. ... Ah oui, sur ma Suse linux, rien du tout vu que pas ncessaire

----------


## Bapt.ice

J'utilise Nod32 depuis 3 ans, jamais de virus ou autre infection, detecte les virus avant d'afficher l'inventaire sous l'explorateur, pendant la navigation avant l'execution des scripts, et SURTOUT il est super lger (22Mo sur mes 2 pc).
Je le fais tourner  tous mes potes et depuis ils n'ont jamais eu de problmes (ouf! fini les "faudrait k'tu regardes  mon pc, faut surement le formater, j'ai du choper un truc ^^).
Je pense que cet anti-virus souffre attrocment d'un manque de publicit !
Tcho  :;):

----------


## jeromek

> NOD32 the best


voila suite  quelques remarques je prcise mon choix :

l'analyse (le scan) se passe beaucoup plus rapidement qu'avec les autres anti-virus que j'ai test (norton, bitdefender, avast,trend,...)

Il a bloque des menaces qui n'ont pas t bloque par les autres

Le scan des mails est vraiment tres optimis

a long terme, en utilisant deux anti virus en parallle, Nod32 s'est remarquablement illustr dans son domaine

et enfin preuve du travail fournit par les employs de e-set, environ 5 update de signatures par jour 

donc en resum pour moi , nod32 = rapidit et fficacit

----------


## annedeblois

Bof! n'importe lequel sauf Norton me convient.

----------


## kamal_1428

Salut, selon mon exprience je trouve ces trois suites , bonnes pour se proteger, antivir - f-secure - mcafee. Merci  ::P:   ::wink::

----------


## cyreel

Moi j'utilise principalement fedora comme SE. 

Quant aux anti virus, j'ai pris un virus sur ma partition windows alors que j'avais Kaspersky install (mis a jour aussi). J'ai donc desinstall Kaspersky histoire d'en installer un autre mais rien a faire.

je n'arrive meme pas a installer un antivirus! 
le scan me mes disques depuis un autre PC ne donne rien, meme le scan en ligne ::cry::  
alors trouver le meilleur anti-virus c'est assez difficile bien ke je prefere Kaspersky parce qu'il m'a sauv la mise une fois! ::mrgreen::  

mais bon!! je trouve que chacun a ses limites en terme de detection de virus!

PS: si quelqu'un peu m'aider a me debarrasser de mon virus se serai cool! ::lol::

----------


## cchatelain

> PS: si quelqu'un peu m'aider a me debarrasser de mon virus se serai cool!


Ouvre un topic pour cette question  :;):

----------


## S2S

NOD32
je trouve les autre tres (trop ?) lourd
seul bemole, il faut faire regulierement un scan complet car il ne block pas tout type d'attaque en temp reel...mais je les planifie la nuit et pas de souci.
Ceci dit tres efficace en scan, par raport a un norton, ce qu'il trouve il le demolie





> norton.log
> -norton a decouvert un virus, voulez vous le netoy...
> OUI
> -norton na pas pu netoy cet infection
> -voulez vous suprim le fichier
> OUI
> -norton na pas pu suprim ce fichier
> -voulez vous dplac le fichier en quarantaine
> OUI
> ...


ceux qui l'on le reconaitront


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## lathenor

J'utilise Antiv et les mise a jour se font tous les jours.
Il est pas trop mauvais et prend pas beaucoup de resource  (enfin moins que certain ^^)

----------


## chobol

pour ma part j'utilise Bitdefender Internet Security 10 depuis peu et j'en suis tres satisfait!

A part le systme de mise a jour qui est parfois penible : arret de la suite de securite pendant la mise a jour et redemarrage de l'ordi parfois necessaire rien a dire !

Mme la suite de scurit complte (antivirus + firewall + antispam + antispyware) n'est pas trop gourmande en ressource (en tout cas beaucoup moins que Kaspersky !!), en plus 70 euros pour 2 ans sur tous les PC de la maison ce n'est vraiment pas cher par rapport a la concurrence !

----------


## beegees

Personnellement, on a au boulot "Mcafee 8" et je ne le trouve pas trs performant.

Je dois avouer qu'il est discret (parfois trop  ::?:  ), facile  utiliser mais quand les problmes commencent, c'est pas toujours vident  rsoudre.

J'ai aussi test Norton anti-virus mais ce dernier est trop lourd.

Donc, je paserai prochainement  avg ou Panda, on verra bien.

@ bientt
beegees

----------


## Mr-Mobou

Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0 
 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Ak3tO

Pour moi c'est Norton 2004, Kaspersky V6 et bitdefender V10.
Le scan en ligne de bitdefender est trs bien galement

----------


## Xtof68

> Pour moi c'est Norton 2004, Kaspersky V6 et bitdefender V10.
> Le scan en ligne de bitdefender est trs bien galement


tu les cumules ? est-ce bien ncessaire ??? il me semble que ce serait plutt  viter, la cohabitation de plusieurs antivirus.

----------


## Jannus

> Personnellement, on a au boulot "Mcafee 8" et je ne le trouve pas trs performant.


La version actuelle est la 11  :;):

----------


## cchatelain

> tu les cumules ? est-ce bien ncessaire ??? il me semble que ce serait plutt  viter, la cohabitation de plusieurs antivirus.


Il n'a pas dit que c'tait sur le mme PC  ::mouarf::

----------


## aityahia

Je trouve que Kaspersky est trs efficace. Mais que dire,  chaque fois qu'il commence ses analyses, a ralentit jusqu'au "gel", il demande beaucoup de ressources.
Pour Nod32 il est bien lger mais il a beaucoup de failles.

Pour l'instant je suis en train de chercher une alternative  ces deux la.


*[Vow, correcteur orthographique et grammatical  ]*

----------


## Bapt.ice

Des failles dans NoD32 ?
C'est bien la premire fois que j'entends a, mme si c'est probable.
Des failles importantes?
En tout cas en 3 ans, je n'ai jamais eu de problmes avec cet anti-virus sur aucun de mes 2 ordinateurs.

----------


## aityahia

> Des failles dans NoD32 ?
> C'est bien la premire fois que j'entends a, mme si c'est probable.
> Des failles importantes?
> En tout cas en 3 ans, je n'ai jamais eu de problmes avec cet anti-virus sur aucun de mes 2 ordinateurs.


j'ai scann mon post avec NOD32 il na dtect aucun virus par contre Kaspersky le fait bien je me souvien plus du nom du virus en plus  pour le virus Copy nod32 ne fait pas le ntoyage tres bien, les disques reste inaccssible par double clique etc...

ce qui ma fais changer c'est lorsque mon micro a rebouter sans m'avrtir s'est la premire fois que sa m'arrive on dirai une panne de courant et aprs le reboutage Windows ma propos d'envoyer le rapport d'rreur chose faite en retour j'ai rsultat de l'erreur que c'est du a mon antivirus est il mon proposer une liste d'antivirus et nod32 ne figure pas

----------


## Vow

Juste pour info, Kaspersky peut se tromper... Je me souviens de certains vieux fichiers (datant de 1997, un truc comme a) avaient t dtect comme virus, alors que a n'en tait pas du tout.
C'est dj arriv une fois aussi avec Bitdefender 11

----------


## ancrou

Juste Zone Alarm un anti spyware et c'est tous!
Quand j'ai un doute, j'utilise un antivirus en ligne.

Pas de problme sauf copy.exe transmis pas cl USB, que j'ai supprim  la main !

PS: Linux et MAC OS n'ont pas besoin d'antivirus. Avez vous testez de changer d'OS.

----------


## chinel

Salut tout le monde !

Moi j'ai NOD32 (achet) et c'est pour moi un des meilleurs car il est lger (processeur) et travail vite 

les gots et les couleurs ...

----------


## Dark4everRox01

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai esayer plusieur antivirus sur mon ordinateur

Tout d'abord j'ai eu Norton

-Pour moi cet antivirus et l'un des plus mauvais car:

-Il n'a dtect aucun virus
-il bug
-Norton prend beaucoup d'espace
-Quand je lance l'analyse Imposible de faire quelque chose car sa Ram...

Puis j'ai dcid d'aller vers les antivirus gratuits

J'ai d'abord garder AVG pendant 6 mois , Puis j'ai esayer Antivir et enfin AVAST

Et pout moi AVAST reste l'un des meilleurs antivirus du marcher...

Mais bon le meilleur moyen de ne pas avoir des problemes ces tout d'abord notre faon de se comporter sur internet  ::):

----------


## troumad

> + un antivirus sur une machine windows : Bitdefender


Il est vraiment tous gratuit ? Sur le site, on ne parle que de version d'valuation !




> ps: pour moi, un logiciel payant est inacceptable... sauf s'il est donn avec la machine


donn ! Je n'y crois pas ! Ce serait de la vente lie ! Voir : https://www.aful.org/wws/info/detaxe

----------


## fantomas261

j aime bien nod32 car il est leg et tres rapide pour balayer le pc. mais j aime bien avast car il est gratuit

----------


## A.Fonlupt

Gros problme de dsinstallation de Norton, fourni en standard (essai gratuit et limit dans le temps) sur un portable sous Vista, alors ma prfrence va  Avast (je ne parle pas de son interface). 
Mais la meilleure prcaution reste de faire attention lors de l'ouverture des fichiers.

----------


## mitch 007

Bonjour  tous,

        Quelqu'un a-t-il une exprience de l'antivirus de panda software?

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## elgoe

En 98-99 environ ou avant je travaille sur f-prot qui et devenu f- secure il me semble  rien  dire  l'poque super produit par contre je n'ai pas suivi l'volution.

Mcafee rien  dire si il n'est installer nulle part, sinon ce serait trop long. ::zekill:: 

La solution trend micro "pc, serveur, mesasgerie" excelent produit facile  administrer et  mettre  jour. bonne protection et transparent.

Sinon chez moi j'ai depuis 1 an avast aucun soucis. sinon comme beaucoup j'ai utiliser norton il y a quelques anne  oublie et deinstaller des que vosu le voyez idem pour mcafee.
Sinon avg  pas l'air mal.

----------


## troumad

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
>         Quelqu'un a-t-il une exprience de l'antivirus de panda software?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est, mais il y a quelques annes, je crois qu'il a t interdit dans les services de l'tat. Une secte serait derrire cet anti-virus.
C'est  confirmer et j'aimerai savoir ce qu'il en est exactement !

----------


## Jannus

De nombreux articles sur le Net dont celui-ci (juin 2001 quand mme)



> La Scientologie ne fait pas fureur seulement chez les acteurs amricains. L'enqute rcente d'un journaliste rvle que l'diteur d'antivirus Panda Software,  Bilbao, cotiserait pour cette secte, et que son dirigeant, Mikel Urizarbarrena, en serait membre.

----------


## Jannus

> Mcafee rien  dire si il n'est installer nulle part, sinon ce serait trop long.


Et tu pourrais, ne serait-ce qu'un peu, tayer cette thse ?

----------


## N1bus

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une exprience de l'antivirus de panda software?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Personnellement, je l'utilise depuis 1999 et je n'ai jamais eu aucun virus sur aucune de mes machines. (C'est la raison pour laquelle il est le seul que je vend)

Note : C'est vrai qu'il y a eu cette histoire de scientologie en 2000/2001 et Panda avait disparu des kiosques.

Alors a , a me fait bien rigoler car si un jour on apprend que Bill Gates ou un de ses collaborateurs emmarge chez les scientos, on ne va pas pour autant balancer nos PC ! Quand le produit est bon, il est bon !

Justemment,  cause (ou grce, c'est selon) de cette histoire, Pandasoftware a fait beaucoup de progrs ct commercial.(Maintenant, une boite achete = 3 licences)

Pour ma part , je trouve Panda trs performant et trs fiable, et je n'hsite pas  scanner le pc d'un client directement depuis mon rseau quand c'est possible et sans inquitude aucune.

----------


## Jannus

Idem... Mais avec McAfee  :;): 

ps : c'est vrai que ce serait comique BG en scientologue et tous les Windows au ban de la socit  ::lol:: 
Comme on dit : quand on veut battre son chien, on trouve toujours un bton  :;):

----------


## vladvad

J'ai Windows OneCare et c'est plutt convivial ...

Mais bon, je me demande  quel point a ralentit ma babasse ...  ::?:

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Sans hsitations, Mcafee Viruscan Entreprise  :8-):

----------


## acacia

J'utilise Kaspersky depuis 3 ans maintenant sur mes pc perso sous windows xp, parfait pour la protection jusque l je n'ai jamais eu d'infections, seul inconvnient: bouffe beaucoup de mmoire  ::aie::  

le problme que je trouve avec les anti-virus free ce sont les mise  jours 

l'interface d'Avast n'est pas trs pratique 

donc au final, vive Kaspersky

----------


## Psychopathe

Bon sang mais o est BitDefender dans ce sondage??? C'est une honte..... La version gratuite qui n'est pas une protection relle, mais fait un scan assez efficace du pc, est un excellent complment  un antivirus comme Avast. Banissons videmment Norton qui est une vraie passoire. Mc affee c'est bon pour les consommateurs de...... caf.....








 ::dehors:: 


Plus srieusement le deux rfrences  mon sens (j'ai pratiquement tout test) c'est Kaspersky internet security (application trs lgre et efficace trs voire trop efficace) et bitdefender internet security avec des licences de deux ans. Je considre que n'avoir qu'un simple antivirus ne met pas  l'abri de spyware et autres rootkits. Autant avoir une solution complte que d'avoir cinquante mille logiciels pour protger son pc. Mais cela ne reste que mon avis.

----------


## winow

Bonjour

Moi j'utilise Avast version free, a va il est pas mal

Par contre je m'apprte a le dsinstaller pour installer Antivir a la place 
pour le tester car ont commence a en entendre parler avec 
beaucoup de bien par de plus en plus de monde qui l'utilise,

A+

----------


## TanKer

Moi j'avais install toute la gamme Norton sur mon nouveau PC.
Mais il rendait le PC un peu trop lent  mon got car assez lourd comme suite de logiciels.
Donc je l'ai dsinstall pour mettre Avast (free) et a va beaucoup mieux depuis.

Sinon avant j'utilisais McAfee qui n'est pas mal non plus.

----------


## grungy-soul

il y a l'AVS : VBA32 mais il est pas cit ,le problme c'est qu 'il n'est pas disponible cd payant, puis il est trop fort et puissant comme AVS

----------


## smartise

j'ai eu  une poque kaspersky, et il n'y a rien  dire sur cet anti-virus, mais depuis quelque mois je me tourne vres les solutions gratuites, avast notamment et je ne vois pas de soucis avec celui ci non plus, sauf si on ne fait de mise  jour ni de scan rgulier .....

----------


## gibbe

J'ai dcouvert la semaine dernire moonsecure. Pour windows, en licence GPL, bas sur clam, il dispose en plus de l'analyse  l'accs contrairement  clamwin. Il parait rpondre  mes besoins. Quelqu'un a-t-il plus d'exprience avec cet antivirus?

----------


## chafikNet

que faut-il faire ?
j'ai dmarr mon pc en mode sans echec, j'ai relanc spyboot, adaware

----------


## mickadu18

::salut:: moi je trouve bitdefender efficace en payant et avast en gratuit
j'ai actuellement avast et bitdefender free v10 et pas de souci particulier
aussi non quand j'ai des doutes ,je vais sur pandat online !!
voila bye all

----------


## Jannus

Deux anti-virus en mme temps ?  :8O:

----------


## mickadu18

oui je sais ,c'est pas conseill pour les conflit entre eux ,mais j'ai pas remarqu de problme??? ::king::

----------


## Vow

Il me semble que les conflits apparaissent lorsqu'il y a les "moteurs rsidents" actifs pour chacun d'eux. Or, sur BitDefender 10 Free, il n'y en a pas.

----------


## mickadu18

> Il me semble que les conflits apparaissent lorsqu'il y a les "moteurs rsidents" actifs pour chacun d'eux. Or, sur BitDefender 10 Free, il n'y en a pas.


 ::king:: 
oui tu a raison !!il y a qu'avast qui en a un chez moi !! ::aie:: 
ps:je viens de le dsinstaller car effectivement ,pas d'utilit a utiliser 2 antivirus !!avast me suffis amplement ::mrgreen:: 

comme quoi !pas besoin forcement d'avoir  un antivirus a 90 euros pour etre bien protg ::yaisse2::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Bonjour,
Moi j'utilise Avast.  Il est fiable, scuritaire, mais surtout gratuit.  De plus, j'aime bien l'option qui permet de faire un scan antivirus avant que le systme d'exploitation soit dmarr.

----------


## Ammo_dz

Moi je les classes en trois :
1- Bintdefender Total Internet Security 2008 :serte il boufe beaucoup ,mais c'est un mur en bton arme il laisse rien pass .
2- Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0  :il emmerde avec sa dfrence pro active mais  aprs quelque temps d'utilisation on si fait et je peux vous dire que c'est carrment le meilleure anti virus.
3- NOD32 : utilise surtout pour sa facilit d'utilisation ,par contre son interface ne me plais pas du tout .

----------


## mackla

j'utilisse Bitdefender pour ma protection et je le trouve performant, aucun souci avec.
j'utiliser kaskersky avant mais comme a dit *Ammo_dz*

[/2- Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 :il emmerde avec sa dfrence pro active]

----------


## tromaltsec

J'utilise Avast et surtout ma mfiance.

Avec ces deux outils je peux vous assurez que votre ordinateur est bien protg. 
Je vais peut etre rpter certains propos mais la meilleure dfense contre les intrusions non voulues est de ne pas faire n'importe quoi n'importe o. 
En faisant un minimum attention, un antivirus gratuit est suffisament performant pour un particulier.

----------


## pi-2r

pour ma part, j'utilise deux logiciels de protections:

Nod32:pour sa lgret et sa rapidit ainsi qu'une mise  jour rgulire
a-squared Security: pour son algorithme de reconnaissance des malwares ( il me semble qu'il utilise les mthodes heuristiques et bhavioristes )

Enfin, je garde aussi  l'esprit que le point faible d'un systme est l'utilisateur, donc je surveille toujours ou je vais et ce que je tlcharge ( faut pas tre un boulet pour tlcharger un fichier "mes images" qui fait que 1.5ko  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## TrYde

J'ai vot Kaspersky, parce qu'il m'avait sauv le PC le jour de ma premire (et derniere) infection, l o McAfee (que j'avais achet  l'poque) a t compltement impuissant. Puis la license expirant et les alternatives gratuites arrivant, j'ai bascul sur Avast et j'en suis satisfait surtout pour la protection active lors du surf et la mise  jour discrte et rgulire. 
Depuis je recommande Avast, mme aux petits malins de mon entourage qui installent Kaspersky pirat, en leur expliquant qu'ils seront moins embts par la license pour les mises  jour avec Avast (en plus je le trouve moins gourmand en ressources).

----------


## Civodul4

Avast et Norton Coporate, Kapersky .

Bien que souvent le virus passe par outrepassement des consignes de la part des utiliateurs.

----------


## cchatelain

> Salut , je m'excuse pour mes avis diffrents, mais cette fois j'ai trouv la vrit , vraiment et franchement c'est l'diteur allemand AVIRA , avec son antivirus gratuit , c'est le vrai puissant antivirus


Quelle chance tu as d'tre aussi tranch sur ce sujet. Pour ma part je pense qu'il n'y a pas de vrit, juste des expriences diffrentes  :;):

----------


## dbrun

Avg free et norton, le premier pour son efficacit, et sa gratuit, norton en deuxime : il a tendance, je trouve  ralentir les temps sur les machines, donc super pour pc boulot

----------


## Jannus

> En version gratuite, j'utilise AntiVir depuis  6mois aprs avoir t du par AVG puis Avast.


Suite  une demande par MP, je reviens sur mon post prcdent.
J'utilise toujours Antivir (depuis presque 2 ans) sur les PC sans anti-virus payant et toujours avec la mme satisfaction.  tel point que j'envisage mme de ne plus payer pour McAfee et d'installer Antivir partout... _(Mais je vais avoir du mal aprs prs de 20 ans de bons et loyaux services et McAfee payant est plus complet qu'Antivir gratuit)_

----------


## trattos

J'ai remarqu qu'il n'y a pas la gamme Trend Micro, ou bien j'ai mal vu.

Dernier comparatif 01net:
Avast obtient un 10,1/20, la meilleure note des antivirus gratuits d'aprs uine tude d'UFC que choisir.
Ct payant, G-Data obtient 14/20 (en tte), Softwin 13,2/20 (second).
http://www.01net.com/editorial/37946...e-choisir/?rss

----------


## The-Most-Wanted

j'ai vot AVG version gratuite que j'utilise depuis presque 2 mois aprs avoir essay 2 ou 3 autres antivirus. 
j'ai utilis aussi qlq temps avast, bittdefender (que j'ai vite dsinstall pour ses plantages rpetitifs  ::aie::  )
l'antivirus que j'ai le plus ador c'tait McAfee 7 avec tous ses outils.
maintenant, c'est AVG Free Edition pour son efficacit et sa discretion  ::king:: .

----------


## aaron4444

avant j'ai vot pour kaspersky vu qu'il est efficace et il restra aussi efficace que n'importe quel autre antivirus maintenant je vote pour avira antivir car je l'utilise depuis un moment et je n'ai pas eu de pb sauf qu'il faut le mettre a jour..

----------


## gohan.ssj2

Antivir Premium

----------


## stigma

J'ai utilis AVG version gratuite quelques annes sur mes 7 PC en rseau. Mais depuis 6 mois j'ai prfr Antivir gratuit. Plus ractif et mises  jours presques quotidiennes. Le seul hic c'est un cran de pub qui apparat de temps en temps.

----------


## Jannus

> un cran de pub qui apparat de temps en temps.


 chaque mise  jour, soit au moins une fois par jour, parfois plus  ::aie:: 
Mais en ce qui me concerne, je trouve que c'est un moindre mal.
D'autant que la publicit ne concerne que la version payante du logiciel.

----------


## The-Most-Wanted

aprs avoir lu les derniers posts, je crois que je vais opter pour Avira.
ds que je rentre, je dsinstalle AVG et installe Avira et voir de quoi est il capable  :8-):

----------


## Shaidak

Bonjour  tous,

Personnellement aprs avoir test une bonne dizaine d'anti-virus gratuit (AVG, avast, etc ...) sous Windows, je suis pass  Bit Defender (version payante) et j'ai pu tester Kaspersky au travail.
Je prfre de loin acheter un antivirus (avec 3 licences pour 1 ou 2 ans)  environ 30E et ne plus avoir de problmes du tout (cela fait plus de 2 ans avec Bit Defender et vraiment quand je dis rien, c'est absolument rien alors qu'auparavant, c'tait plutt "bienvenue au pays des copains trojans&co ).
Lorsque je dis a je pense particulirement aux tudiants etc ... certes les versions gratuites sont efficaces, mais honntement, si 3 personnes s'entendent bien et achtent l'antivirus, a fait 10E par personne pour 2 ans et a ... je trouve que c'est vraiment donn compar  ce que c'tait avant  :;): 

Voil, dsol pour le petit hs, et donc pour moi les 2 antivirus que je prfre sont : payants : Bit Defender et Kaspersky.
gratuits : Bit Defender (mais je ne sais pas si la version gratuite existe toujours), avast et antivir (mais mon exprience date de plus de 3 ans donc bon ...)

----------


## fally

Avira, Avira et Avira  ::mouarf::

----------


## adn56

bien pour moi le noob de service (sur ce fofo  ::calim2:: ) , j'utilse (utilisais) avast coupl  spybot/a et ce depuis 5 ans et sans gros soucis sur 15 machines au moins...
j'utilise le net avec intelligence ! pas de site de hackeur ou autre porno dbile (que les bons  ::roll:: )
bref je pense passer sur antivir car les tests sont clair !
il voit plus de chose en temps rel, pendant qu'avast cherche  dtruire les consquences de l'intrusion  ::rire:: 
donc voila, je note que lorsque que tout semble perdu un pti HJT et une bonne team rsoue encore plus les choses ! et donc ..... ::merci:: ... ce genre de fofo.
@dn

----------


## Vow

Oui mais... Antivir prend bien plus de mmoire pendant l'analyse, par rapport  avast  :;): 
En dtection, c'est kifkif. Juste qu'il parat qu'Avira est plus rapide en dtection.

Il faut faire galement gaffe aux comparatifs. Tout dpend du srieux, de la base de virus, de l'environnement des tests.
Pour info, en voici quelques uns :
http://www.av-comparatives.org/seite...se_2008_08.php
http://www.clubic.com/article-77079-...antivirus.html
http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualit...irus-2008.html

----------


## entreprise38

Le soucis de l'utilisation de la mmoire est-il vraiment important lors d'une analyse antivirus ? En gnral, lors d'un scan, on vite de faire autre chose, on laisse faire la bte  ::): 


Ancien utilisateur d'Avast (version gratuite, utilise durant pas mal d'annes), j'ai du en changer  cause de certaines incompatibilits avec mes logiciels.
Je suis finalement pass  Antivir, d'abord en version gratuite, puis payante, ne serait-ce que pour la traduction franaise et virer cette satane pub lors des mises  jour. Je ne regrette absolument pas ^^.
Quant au fait de payer pour a ... aucun problme : une licence d'un an cote moins cher que la plupart des jeux, alors bon quand on voit des zozos dbourser 50€ pour Spore ...  :;): 

Quant aux comparatifs ... je n'y fais pas vraiment attention. Tout ce que je demande  mon AV, c'est un minimum d'fficacit, pas d'tre un champion de la dtection ou de la consommation mmoire. Le meilleur antivirus restant l'utilisateur srieux/apte.

----------


## Vow

> Le soucis de l'utilisation de la mmoire est-il vraiment important lors d'une analyse antivirus ? En gnral, lors d'un scan, on vite de faire autre chose, on laisse faire la bte


Le problme de l'utilisation mmoire que je soulevais tait celle de la charge mmoire au "repos" et/ou celle utilise par le moteur "temps-rel".




> Quant aux comparatifs ... je n'y fais pas vraiment attention. Tout ce que je demande  mon AV, c'est un minimum d'fficacit, pas d'tre un champion de la dtection ou de la consommation mmoire.


Comment savoir qui est efficace sans les diffrents tests ?  :;):

----------


## Psychopathe

Le meilleur antivirus c'est quoi au juste? Un antivirus qui protge de toutes les menaces? Un antivirus qui ne bug pas? Kaspersky c'est le meilleur AV, c'est bien connu. Bitdefender se dfend bien vu le rapport qualit prix, quand il ne dconne pas comme la version 2009....
Personnellement, tant qu'on vite Norton ou McAfee, je pense que c'est bon ct payant. Aprs Antivir (Avira) est pass devant Avast surtout d'un point de vue de la mise  jour. D'autant qu'une dernire mise  jour a foutu le bordel en virant une dll indispendable au dmarrage de Windows... ::mouarf::

----------


## chticreusois

Bonsoir!
Aprs avoir eu Live on Care et m'tre retrouv infect plusieurs fois, je suis pass  Antivir Premium Security Suite. Aprs dsinstallation de WLOC et installation de Antivir, scan: 5 sal... trouves !!!
Mon choix est dfinitif !
 ::roll::

----------


## Vow

Il faut faire attention lors de la dtection de soi-disant virus. En effet, il se peut qu'un antivirus dtecte une infection alors qu'il n'y a rien.
Ca m'est dj arriv avec Avast et Kaspersky. Alors pourquoi pas un autre ?

Vrifiez auprs de plusieurs sources (antivirus en ligne) avant de supprimer le fichier (ou de le "nettoyer"), sauf si c'est flagrant videmment.

----------


## moumine

Perso je trouve que *Avira Antivir* se dbrouille pas mal du tous.
C'est un antivirus trs efficace, en plus il est gratuit.

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Grant quelques machines, quelques serveurs, j'aime bien la complmentarit.
En fait, j'ai essay plusieurs produits, et aucun n'est suffisant.
J'aime bien mettre NOD32 pour son efficacit et sa lgret (pratique sur les serveurs ou les stations PowerUser)
Avg est moins envahissant que Avast, et les deux sont trs bien (si on veut des stations bien protges en rpartissant le cot ... Nod32 sur Serveur, et gratuit sur la(es station(s).)
En traitant une grosse partition d'anciens fichiers, Nod a trouv des infections, Avg en a trouv d'autres, et Avast a srement termin le travail en en trouvant lui aussi  :8-): 

Le couple idal pour moi est Kerio (Firewall) et NOD32 : hyper lger et hyper efficace. J'utilise ces logiciels depuis ... au moins 5 ans et je n'ai rien  redire.

A noter que ces logiciels ne sont pas forcement idaux pour les nophites, surtout Kerio ...

En esprant que cette intervention pourra aider qqn  ::aie:: 

Cordialement,

P.S : j'ai lu avec intrt ce fil et j'ai not AVIRA :  dcouvrir en ce qui me concerne ...

*Xanedarel*

----------


## Nopain

Mon vote ira pour *Avira Antivir* personal. Apres avoir test plein d'autres: McAffee, F-prot sous dos (assez efficace pour l'epoque) et AVG 8.

Avira Antivir Personal est efficace (nombre de faux positifs presque nul) et gratuit. Les mises-a-jour sont auto en ligne.

Je reprochais aux autres AV, d'etre gourmands en resources: +30 Mo pour un programme resident, ce n'est pas negligeable. Alors que Avira lui se contente de 8Mo RAM.

----------


## Jannus

Exprience rcente (la semaine dernire) : sur une infection, Avast  dtruit tous les exe infects qu'il a dtect  ::fleche::  systme inutilisable.
Passage d'Antivir sur le DD, dtection d'un tas de fichiers non dtects par Avast y compris un virus de BOOT, aucun fichier dtruit.
Je ne suis pas prs de remettre Avast  ::nono::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Qu'as tu mis  la place ?

----------


## Jannus

Ici, en gratuit, Antivir 
McAfee lorsque c'est payant
(comme expliqu dj dans mes posts prcdents  :;): )

----------


## hesoebius

J'ai Antivir Security Suite.

Class meilleur antivirus de l'anne 2008 (suivi de trs prs par Nod32) par le site http://www.av-comparatives.org/.

Voir le rsultat pour Antivir page 3: http://www.av-comparatives.org/seite...ummary2008.pdf

Ce site prend beaucoup de paramtres en compte (efficacit, rapidit, consommation de mmoire, rapidit des mises  jour etc...).

----------


## Carabi

Moi j'utilisais Avast! quand j'avais un PC, principalement pour son efficacit et sa faible demande en ressources, mais par dessous tout pour sa gratuit. Maintenant, c'est fini, j'ai chang d'OS  ::): 

Sinon, au boulot, McAfee ou Nod32, a dpend !

++

----------


## _-Slash-_

Nod32 sur le windows, a fait mouche  chaque fois

----------


## The-Most-Wanted

moi je suis pass  Antivir et j'en suis ravi: lger et puissant.
et comme l'a confirm Guardian, il dtruit les virus sans pour autant dtruire les fichiers infercts  ::king::

----------


## Danagaz

J'utilise TrendMicro Internet Pro

Lger en ressource et trs performant. ( j'ai eu quelques dboire avec avast home, mais a reste un gratuit donc on va pas leur en vouloir )

----------


## wakan

Bonjour,
Je trouve l'ihm d'avast trs bien conut. De plus il est gratuit est sympathique  utiliser.
Il n'est pas trop gourmand en ressource mme si il n'excelle pas dans cette caractristique.
Les seuls petit dfauts que je lui trouve c'est la gestion du rseau qui devrait tre amlior et les virus passe un peu trop mais c'est un version gratuite.
De ce fait je la trouve extrmement bien.
A bientt

----------


## l@rry

il manque quand mme l'excellent BitDefender...

----------


## getz85

> moi je suis pass  Antivir et j'en suis ravi: lger et puissant.
> et comme l'a confirm Guardian, il dtruit les virus sans pour autant dtruire les fichiers infercts


Exactement pareil, le meilleur antivirus gratuit pour ma part!
Seul dfaut : la grosse fentre de pub pour la version premium  chaque maj... ::lol::

----------


## entreprise38

Une bonne raison pour passer  la payante ^^ (pas chre, bon comme les autres en fait)
- pas de pub ( vrai dire 100% silencieux pour ma part)
- davantage paramtrable
- mises  jour plus rapide (on a autre chose que les serveurs un brin saturs attribus  la version gratuite)

----------


## selmac594

J'utilise BitDefender Total security et j'en suis trs content

----------


## TazManiak

J'utilse Nis et kis. 
Je vois que beaucoup disent du mal de nis (ce depuis des anne la gueguere anti symantec remonte a ... ma jeunesse).

Sur la meme machine propre (remontage du ghost avant install des suites)  j'ai test nis 2009 et kis 2009.  

Ben euuuuuhhhhh je dois etre nulos car j'ai pas vraiment senti la surcharge elephantesque de nis. 

Je ne dis pas que nis est parfait juste que j'ai pas beaucoup l'impression que les anti nis l'ai beaucoup test.

----------


## pi-2r

> il manque quand mme l'excellent BitDefender...


je n'irai pas jusqu' dire a  ::roll::

----------


## sofien

Personnellement, j'utilis Endpoint Protection en version Client/Serveur et il est bien  un certain degrs. Par contre, j'adore AVG qui m'a sauv la vie pas mal de fois  ::yaisse2::

----------


## sacha69

+1 pour antivir.

J'ai d'abord pris la version gratuite puis la payante. C'est vraiment un outils fiable, qui dtecte toutes les ptites salets qui moisissent un pc

----------


## Invit

Je suis pass de Norton  mes dbuts (bien que je dbute toujours ^^) : Pc tout install.
Puis   Avast  version free qui me ravis pleinement, sauf peut tre quand je joue  doom
Plus srieusement jai aussi pu utiliser Kapersky en entreprise qui ma aussi  laisser de bons souvenirs

----------


## NuDub

Aprs avoir utilis Avast (free) et quelques dboires je suis pass au payant avec NOD32 que je trouve trs bien, performant et il ne prend pas beaucoup de ressource.

Il parait que la nouvelle mouture est bien aussi, il faudra que je l'essaie mais pour le moment tous roule donc...... ::ccool::

----------


## nprovost

J'aime bien les produits Avira, assez discrets,  priori efficaces  l'usage

Mauvais souvenir de certaines usines  gaz signes Norton  ::calim2::

----------


## youri89

Kaspersky au bureau 

On avait Mac Afee pro avant et aucun souci (lorsque on a install Kaspersky, il a pas dtect de nouveaux virus qui seraient pass au travers de Mac Afee) mais la gestion rseau de Mac Afee tait assez galre et leur systme de licence de MAJ nul. Mme chez Mac Afee, ils se plantaient, perdaient notre numro de compte...

AVG 8.5 Free chez moi mais je vais en changer car il prend de plus en plus de ressources au dmarrage depuis la version 8.5 (et sur mon portable Centrino 1.1 Ghz, c'est lourd)
Peut tre Avast si j'arrive  l'installer.
J'ai essay Kaspersky mais son Anti-Hacker ne permet pas d'autoriser que certaines Ip ou plages d'IP (c'est toute la plage 0-255 ou rien). Et comme Kaspersky bloque l'installation d'un autre firewall (Zone Alarm Free), je l'ai vir au bout de 48 h.

----------


## zouzoukha

Salut  tous

Je suis quand mme tonn que personne ne parle de Avira Antivirus, Que j'utilise depuis un an c'est le top ::ccool::

----------


## Jannus

> Je suis quand mme tonn que personne ne parle de Avira Antivirus


Je suis quand mme tonn... de ta remarque.
Tu n'as pas du lire la discussion, sinon tu aurais vu qu'on en parle souvent et en bien  :;):

----------


## Tmutantv1

salut, moi j'utilise  Avira free et NOD32 trial pour contre-analyse. Seul chacun d'eux laisse passer certains trojans.

----------


## berrandpb

Comme beaucoup, mes dbuts se sont faits avec Windows (puisque install d'office sur la majorit des machines du commerce).
Dans un premier temps je me suis fi  Norton (gourmand en ressource et pas trs efficace), puis  Panda (un peu mieux mais pas le pied non plus) et pour finir avec Avast (gratuit) qui s'est rvl plus efficace que les deux prcdents ( mon avis).

----------


## Aymeric Suteau

Pour mon usage personnel, j'utilise Avira Antivir en version 9.
Pour mon usage professionnel, j'utilisais uniquement Mc Afee, mais comme c'est une vraie passoire, je suis pass  Antivir  ::D: 

Pour ma part, je trouve Avira Antivir trs efficace, il ne consomme pas trop de ressources et est plus efficace que Avast au niveau dtection de menaces. Son seul point faible, pour moi, est l'apparition de quelques publicits de temps  autre sur la version gratuite.

----------


## Benj.

Kaspersky (au moins pour les versions antrieures  la version actuelle, faute de l'avoir teste personnellement) faisait un excellent travail compar  d'autres AV. Peut-tre mme trop pour certaines applications (nmap et autres, qui permettent de diagnostiquer/faire des tests sur l'ensemble du rseau).

Maintenant j'utilise PC-Cillin. Bien que peu gourmand et assez efficace je ne l'apprcie pas tant que a (version normale et non Pro en ce qui me concerne. J'ai presque l'impression qui n'est pas assez sr.

Toujours mieux en tout cas que Norton qui lui (en version basique, installe d'office  la livraison de mon PC portable) tait une vraie passoire.

----------


## methylene

bonjour  ::): 

Perso j'ai dcouvert Eset Smart Security (nouvelle version de NOD32) au boulot l'anne dernire et je l'ai adopt depuis chez moi. 

J'en suis vraiment satisfait, tant du point de vue du firewall que de l'antivirus. 
Il est quand mme plus lourd qu'AVG il faut bien le reconnaitre mais a reste honnte. 
J'ai dj eu une ou deux mauvaises surprises avec AVG ce qui n'a pas encore t le cas avec ESS. De plus, avoir l'antivirus et le firewall au sein du mme soft est quand mme assez confortable  ::):

----------


## Psychopathe

Je pense aussi qu'except les donnes techniques comme la dtection ou la mmoire utilise par l'anti-virus, le meilleur anti-virus reste l'utilisateur et ses connaissances sur les dangers du web. Un gars qui traine sur des sites "oss" ou de piraterie, ou encore qui passe son temps  tout accepter, ben il risque de prendre cher avec ou non un anti-virus...

----------


## djiga4me

Je suis depuis deux ans sous Smart Security de ESET, et j'en suis compltement satisfait. ::ccool:: 

J'ai essay plusieurs fois de passer  d'autres Av (Avast, Panda, BD) mais non, je reste toujours sous Smart Security (NOD32+Pare-feu+Un peu de trucs).

----------


## Chafik Gh

kaspersky  ::ccool:: 
Mais est trs lourd et supprime les fichier systme comme AutRun.inf .

----------


## Caly4D

avg et antivir.

j'ai par contre beaucoup de mal  comprendre comment avast peu avoir autant de "fan" chez les informaticiens !

----------


## spawntux

Car fut une epoque ou avast s'en sortais pas trop mal ? :p il y a de ca quelques annes. 
Et forcement quand on se tien pas a jour des maj et de ce qui se fait bas voila :p

----------


## martha

J'utilise ZenOK Online Backup et ai eu le succs assez bon avec ceux-ci. Ils sont agrables parce que cela est seul 34 usd par anne pour 150GB. Je viens aussi avec un Antivirus Libre, et rellement le fait m'a plu que ZenOK stocke ses donnes comme les fichiers rels.

----------


## tigzy

Avast est remont en terme d'efficacit depuis la version 5.
Mais la version 4.8 tait une vritable passoire!

Pour moi c'est Antivir depuis plusieurs annes  ::ccool::

----------


## Flaburgan

Rien de plus  dire que le post au dessus, j'allais exactement affirmer la mme chose ^^

----------


## ben9987

Aucun Antivirus n'est efficace a 100% 
Il y a une multitude d'anti-virus sur le march , personnellement je te conseille Kaspersky

----------


## 77kevin93

Bonjour, 
En version gratuite, je favorise l'utilisation de Microsoft Security Essentials. En anti-virus payant, je conseil Kaspersky aussi.

----------


## Franois C

> Avast est remont en terme d'efficacit depuis la version 5.
> Mais la version 4.8 tait une vritable passoire!
> 
> Pour moi c'est Antivir depuis plusieurs annes


Mme avis de mon ct.
Microsoft Security Essentials peut aussi tre un bon compromis  mon sens.

Par contre, je m'interroge sur les dernires versions des produits Norton: ils ont l'air moins gourmands en ressources, mais peut-tre avez-vous dj parl de ceci... je vais regarder en amont dans ce sujet...

----------


## flibust

Bonjour

Depuis 2 ans j'utilise avast et je n'ai jamais t en prsence de virus , j'estime ce logiciel fiable et le conseil d autant plus qu'il est gratuit.... ::ccool:: 
Cordialement.

----------


## Rishon

Bonsoir
Le virus feodix.exe infeste mes supports (cles usb et disques durs externes).
Il agit en intercallant entre l'"\" et le nom d'un dossier, la mention feodix.exe. Le dossier est alors considr comme un raccourci et toute copie d'un des fichiers infest propage le problme sur le support de reception.
Je n'ai pas trouv d'anti virus qui le reconnaisse et l'radique.
Avez-vous une solution pour moi?
merci d'avance

----------


## tigzy

@Rishon:

Ouvre un fil je vais venir t'aider.
En attendant, 

------

USBFix est un outil dvelopp par Chiquitine29 et C_XX qui supprime certaines infections USB et nettoye les priphriques amovibles.

Brancher les lecteurs externes (Cl USB, Disque dur, ...) susceptibles 
d'avoir t infects

*Tlcharger USBFix*

- Lancer *USBFix.exe*
- Choisir *Suppression*
- Puis *ok*
- Patienter pendant la dtection- Un fichier texte s'ouvre, fichier => enregistrer sous
- laisser le nom par dfaut, enregistrer sur le bureau
- *Heberger ce fichier sur-la-toile et donner le lien au Helper*
- *ou copier coller le contenu du fichier texte dans la fenetre de rponse*

[log]demand USBFix en mode Recherche Suppression[/log]

-----

----------


## israel116

le meilleur est celui de microsoft
pk : gratuit et fiable

----------


## Flaburgan

Et bien on peut dire que tu commences bien sur ce forum toi, pour ce premier post haha.

Cela dit, bienvenu parmi nous  :;):

----------


## javan00b

Je n'utilise aucun antivirus.

----------


## Biiboune

Bonjour  ::P:  ::P: 


Moi personnellement je trouve Microsoft Security essentiel trs bien , je l'utilise pour ma part , avec un antimalware


 bientot

----------


## bernard59139

Sur mon pc, Microsoft Security Essentials, mme si tout n'est pas top 

Quand je dois recommander un gratuit, Avast presque tout le temps.

----------


## tes49

Salut

Antivir, en anglais (...)  l'poque d'ou je l'ai adopt... 
Trs ractif.
Pas de fioriture en fonctions et en modules, quoi que depuis quelques temps un module inutile est propos. Mais pas install pour ma part.

La grosse pub est une des causes, sinon LA cause de dsaffection de bien des personnes pour Antivir. Je l'ai lu et entendu souvent !.. Alors que a prend 2 sec (..de moins sur FB..  ::P: )  la fermer et si l'on veut se lancer dans un jeux ou regarder une vido, il suffit de lancer soit-mme la mise  jour (qui se fait en gnral peu de temps aprs de dmarrage du pc).

Certains antivirus proposent des fonctions natives de certains navigateurs, donc aucun intrts d'avoir des doublons... vir du ct antivirus, a le rendra moins lourd, rendra une certaine fluidit pour surfer et vitera certains problmes.  ::zoubi:: 

Malgr se qui se dit sur le net, je trouve pas Antivir lourd ! Surtout quand je vois Avast en fonction sur des pc de connaissances...

Sur un pc, un seul antivirus (sans fioriture en fonctions) et un pare-feu suffisent, amplement. Ce qui permettra d'avoir une scurit d'arrire-plan lgre. ::):

----------

